# national forest hunting



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

where is the best place to go near Houston ? I have been to Sam Houston on lake Conroe. Also how was the deer movement out there opening weekend ?


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

I have always hunted off 1375 in New Waverly go west right pass the ranger station take the first left drive towards the pipeline plenty of deer in that area


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Don't forget your osculating yellow light for your head along with some new neon camo...WW


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

DO NOT FRORGET to purchase your special permit to hunt the SHNF. Academy sells them. Last year they were $45.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*SHNF*

Check this moss back out!!
http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=492364


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> Check this moss back out!!
> http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=492364


Sure enough. He's smiling tooo.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm leaving work early and headed to SHNF. Week days are much better. With the bright moon, I like to hunt afternoons.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

9121SS said:


> I'm leaving work early and headed to SHNF. Week days are much better. With the bright moon, I like to hunt afternoons.


Nice! I plan on heading up there soon also. It would be nice to have an antlerless deep tag but there are some bucks in those woods also. Last year I saw a lot of does but I also didnt get a chance to hunt the rut which is happening now in the SAM


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

capt mullet said:


> Nice! I plan on heading up there soon also. It would be nice to have an antlerless deep tag but there are some bucks in those woods also. Last year I saw a lot of does but I also didnt get a chance to hunt the rut which is happening now in the SAM


I have a Doe tag this year. Hope to fill it! I've seen some nice bucks come out of there.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

I got two blinds up there in SAM and bringing my MMA buddy with me, not that I need him, he just always has the good stuff.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

can you still get 2 bucks during rifle season ? I don't bow hunt at all. I do know there is the 13 inch rule in affect. a good 8 point will do me fine. 6 point will now work.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am planning on going this Wednesday after the rain hits.i have a ground blind I will use.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

bigdaddy67 said:


> I am planning on going this Wednesday after the rain hits.i have a ground blind I will use.


Whatever you do, plan to be mobile. Every hunter I talked to after this weekend hardly seen chit! Too many acorns on the ground for them to come to corn(yes, I know baiting on NF lands is illegal). Only trying to get a point across. 
Get into the bottoms and find sign(scrapes) and food, and you might be successful.
It was pretty laughable that my father brought my kiddo this weekend on public land and was successful with a nice eight when most of the corn hunters hardly seen anything.
Also, most deer dad has been seeing have been between 9am and 3pm. Necks are swollen.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

thank you for the info.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

What ss said. I hope we get enough rain to rot the acorns. I hunted this evening and didn't see anything. Time to move.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Last time I hunted SHNF, the only thing I saw was a noisy squirrel in a pine tree above me that would not leave me alone. He chattered the whole time giving my position away until he died.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Get into the bottoms and find sign(scrapes) and food, and you might be successful.
> It was pretty laughable that my father brought my kiddo this weekend on public land and was successful with a nice eight when most of the corn hunters hardly seen anything.
> Also, most deer dad has been seeing have been between 9am and 3pm. Necks are swollen.


Ain't nothing better than sitting on a few scrapes ON a Whiteoak ridge, I guessing Ethan was pumped...pics?????


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

bigdaddy67 said:


> can you still get 2 bucks during rifle season ? I don't bow hunt at all. I do know there is the 13 inch rule in affect. a good 8 point will do me fine. 6 point will now work.


On National Forest land it's 1 buck. Spike or 13" +.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

9121SS said:


> On National Forest land it's 1 buck. Spike or 13" +.


Instead of spike you can kill one unbranched antler deer right.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> Instead of spike you can kill one unbranched antler deer right.


Yes! My bad.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

For the last month all of the bucks that I have been seeing have been coming out late in the morning for some reason. 9:30am or later. Dont give up to early. look for traveled trails after the rain or a good scrape and sit there and wait. There is too much food available right now to concentrate on it. Need a good freeze to kill most of it. Good luck...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

9121SS said:


> Yes! My bad.


Either or & one 13 or better.


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

Get away from the crowds on the west side around the lake. There's a ton of smaller tracts in San Jacinto County that doesn't get hunted much at all. Buy the good map from the ranger station, it's way better than the one in the book. Like stated above, find a creek bottom or a white oak flat and you'll see deer. I always hunted about 20 ft up in a climbing stand and had good luck. You can also check with the ranger station to see if any more doe tags are available.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> Either or & one 13 or better.


 so you can shoot 2 13 in or better. that is what I am reading here .


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

hHHHHMMMMMM..... i thought it was one buck....ok


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> You can shoot a spike or one unbranched antler & then one 13" or better. Total of two bucks.


The SHNF is one buck only.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

*How many deer can you harvest?*
You can harvest 5 deer statewide. No more than 3
bucks (Be sure to stay within the bag limit of the
county you are in. For example, if the limit in County
A is 2 buck and the limit in County B is 2 buck, then
you can take 2 buck in either County A or B and then
only one more buck in the other county).
In the WMAs, the bag limit is one buck. This is
included in your total county limit. For example:
Sabine County bag limit is two bucks. If you harvest
a buck on the Moore Plantation WMA, you can now
only harvest one more buck in the whole of Sabine​
County, not two more.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

9121SS said:


> The SHNF is one buck only.


My bad! I thought you could kill a spike or unbranched antler than one 13 or better. That how it is over here. They should let yall kill a spike then one 13" or better to get the bad genes out.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> My bad! I thought you could kill a spike or unbranched antler than one 13 or better. That how it is over here. They should let yall kill a spike then one 13" or better to get the bad genes out.


LOL! Doing good just to get one!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

9121SS said:


> LOL! Doing good just to get one!


Yea! Hope you get one. I'm going in the am. I really thought what I said was for every county with the the antler restriction. It should be.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

Angelina national forest is a 2 buck only. I went and got my book last night and looked. I just might go there also.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

headed to Sam Houston next weekend .i hope I get my buck.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

well rain is coming this weekend . should I go hunting or just stay home ?


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

well I went to Sam Houston saw one doe outside cagle camp grounds. but while I was out there I saw some strange scrappings on trees. so I called a friend of mine he said it was bear markings .so with that said has anybody seen any or heard of bears in the national forest ?


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

the tree I saw the markings reached feet tall on just one tree just fyi.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*How may feet was that?*



bigdaddy67 said:


> the tree I saw the markings reached feet tall on just one tree just fyi.


 jus askin'


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

when I stand flat footed I can reach 7 feet. the markings went over my hand. but it was just on one tree. an oak tree to be honest here.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

You may want to call these guys.

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_county_reports.asp?state=tx&county=Montgomery


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes we do have bears here. My property butts up to SHNF and have seen a few marred trees that have been confirmed to be from bear. Haven't seen one myself but I think it would be pretty cool.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Alexnillo said:


> You may want to call these guys.
> 
> http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_county_reports.asp?state=tx&county=Montgomery


LOL

If bigfoot was really out there someone would have one on a game camera by now...bigfoot...omg lol

OR...they already know how to delete their pictures in the game camera before we can view the pictures???? LOL

Yeah...that must be what happens...lol..bigfoot is deleting the photos


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Captn C said:


> LOL
> 
> If bigfoot was really out there someone would have one on a game camera by now...bigfoot...omg lol
> 
> ...


Lots of documented and undocumented sighting in the SAM it is a hotspot for bigfoot sightings and researchers. Ask Chester Moore Jr he is on TV as a researcher.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

capt mullet said:


> Lots of documented and undocumented sighting in the SAM it is a hotspot for bigfoot sightings and researchers. Ask Chester Moore Jr he is on TV as a researcher.


LOL...the difference between documented and undocument is someone told someone they seen something (documented)...someone was afraid to claim they seen something (undocumented)...neither instance means they actually seen a bigfoot...

Personally I would love to see one...I'm a hillbilly so I'm just like the guys who claim to have seen something.

But the fact remains...no one has ever got a game camera photo of one...plenty of poachers, theives and wets...but no bigfoot...has to be one for someone to get that photo...

That said I'm surprised no one has faked one on a game camera...be easy.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Captn C said:


> LOL...the difference between documented and undocument is someone told someone they seen something (documented)...someone was afraid to claim they seen something (undocumented)...neither instance means they actually seen a bigfoot...
> 
> Personally I would love to see one...I'm a hillbilly so I'm just like the guys who claim to have seen something.
> 
> ...


There's countless fakes on game cameras LOL


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

headed to the woods tomorrow.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

bigdaddy67 said:


> headed to the woods tomorrow.


Good luck!
The only reason I'm following this thread is to see if you get something!

You never know...might even get a bigfoot! J/K

Seriously...Good Luck!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

oOslikOo said:


> There's countless fakes on game cameras LOL


Cool...I'm lucky enough to have not seen any! LOL

"fakes" that is...still waiting to see bigfoot in person...I kind of hope I don't though...I will put a hole in it...so if it turns out to be a "fake"...I hate it when that happens!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If you shoot him you gotta eat him....


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

sgrem said:


> If you shoot him you gotta eat him....


I'd make summer sauage out of it...as long as it wasn't a fake bigfoot...not sure they would let me grind up some guy in a fake bigfoot suite.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

thinking about going to hunting to sam Houston . not real sure if I should go to huntsville


----------

